# Trouble adjusting Incra Miter sliders



## Goodsh (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone else have an issue with this? I'm having trouble getting all the slop out with Incra's mitre runners. It seems to take a lot more torque to tighten the nylon adjusters than it should. Feels like I'm about to break the allen wrench (it's definitely been bending). One of the screws is stripped now because the Allen key slipped out a couple times as I was trying to turn it. My mitre slot is .756" and there's very noticeable slop still.

I also noticed in doing this that my mitre slots are out in terms of width by .01". Not a lot but enough that a runner that is tight in one has slop in the other. I was hoping to make Matt Kenney's box making sled that uses just one runner and moved the sled between both mitre slots to cut either 90 or 45 degree cuts (Fine Woodworking). With the slightly different widths between the slots I guess I won't be doing that. Going to contact the manufacturer on it because I've only had it a year (Craftex CX 208 from Busybee). I never checked this measurement until now What are people's thoughts on the difference in width?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of the miter adjusters on my Incra 1000. I had the same experience as you and did break off one of the screws.

Problems are the nylon will wear away rather quickly once (if) you do get it tight. As to your left/right difference, not much can be done short of reaming out the narrow side to match.

For the bar issue, I ended up cross drilling my bar in six places and threading in ball tipped set screws adjusted to take up the slop.










I've been using this for years and it is still tight. I will eventually replace the bar with some oversized steel 3/4×3/8 bar stock I found.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes. I didn't replace them but I had to torque down on them a lot more than I expected with the little allen wrench they provide to get them adjusted.


----------

